# B&R on smaller wrist??



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone
I was wondering how a B&R (03) 42 mm
Would work on a 6 & 3/4 in wrist? I wear a Rolex
SD, a Breitling Navitimer and even a Rolex Deep Sea Sea
Dweller BUT am not sure how the B&R would look as its
square....

Can anyone tell me what they think or if you are someone with a 
smaller wrist post about your experience with B&R (and a pic if 
possible)

I am partial to the fabric strap not the rubber one for some reason.

Thanks!

PS I have a B&R Hydromax on the way here as we speak as I figure since I own the deepest automatic divers watch I might as well own the deepest diving watch of all.....


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

JYogi said:


> Hi Everyone
> I was wondering how a B&R (03) 42 mm
> Would work on a 6 & 3/4 in wrist? I wear a Rolex
> SD, a Breitling Navitimer and even a Rolex Deep Sea Sea
> ...


 I'm also partial to the nylon strap, although I have a nice alt strap on the way (right Spoon)? If you take a look at my post about a new BR01-92 Carbon, I included a wrist shot...my wrist is an identical 6.75". People will tell you all sorts of things - but it really comes down to this. Its kind of an attitude thing...I love big watches (U-boat, BR, ect) and, to be perfectly honest, I was almost shocked at how thin and kind of fragile looking the BR01 is, and by fragile, I mean that its so well built and well made that I want to take care of it (kind of like my iPhone). This is a watch that appears overwhelming in pictures, but in reality is completely practical and wearable. If you're considering a BR instrument watch, I advise you to go with the BR01.


----------



## blokejoneserd (May 20, 2006)

JYogi said:


> Can anyone tell me what they think or if you are someone with a
> smaller wrist post about your experience with B&R (and a pic if
> possible)


Hey Yogi......I'm orig from SE MI. I just got a BR03-92 in August. I had looked at one for months, trying it on a number of times to consider the clunk factor of 42mm square. I have 6.75" wrists as well. While it seemed a little awkward at first, it now feels totally normal. My DJ seems puny in comparison. 
Ive kept the rubber strap on, as the vinyl is limited and can only go so small. It really does not work on a smaller wrist if you like your watch to stay in one place. The rubber is stiff for about a month, then starts to conform a little more.

IMO the 46mm pieces are just plain too large for 6.75, as the lugs will be off your wrist completely...BR03-92 is the best fit for me.

Bloke


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks
I am going to my dealer tomorrow to take a look.
He has most of their B&R at their other store but can 
get whatever I want, I just want to try them on for size
first.... 
I will let you know what I think.
Im going to try on both BUT I highly doubt Id be comfortable
with the 01


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

BR03-92 on a 6.75" wrist. I had to modify the strap to make it get tight enough and fit on my wrist.


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

That looks good!
You may have to post instructions on your mod!


----------



## dronell19 (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a shot of BR01-94 on my 7" wrist. Looks overwhelming in picture, but it really is not.


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

do you use the chrono much on the 01-94? I hardly ever use the chrono, unless I'm working out, which would mean I'm not wearing my watch to begin with. I only ask as I've been debating whether to get an 01-92 or an 01-94.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

With your wrist size, I highly recommend the BR03-94. I think this the best looking chrono model as it the subdials are eating the 3 and 9, and it would look overly large. Square watches have more wrist prescence per MM then round ones. so the BR03-94 should fit you just fine, but will feel huge.

That 39MM pink gold BRS is also quite interesting if your willing to pay $8000 or so OTD.


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


> With your wrist size, I highly recommend the BR03-94. I think this the best looking chrono model as it the subdials are eating the 3 and 9, and it would look overly large. Square watches have more wrist prescence per MM then round ones. so the BR03-94 should fit you just fine, but will feel huge.
> 
> That 39MM pink gold BRS is also quite interesting if your willing to pay $8000 or so OTD.


I tried on the 94 today and it was nice.
I also tried on the Military and likes it.
I want the 03 with the orange face (no subs)
I know I will have to wait for one and pay dearly but 
I like it! I also will get a phatom 03 soon


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

JYogi said:


> That looks good!
> You may have to post instructions on your mod!


All I did was remove the stitching from the velcro part and slide the whole folding bit further towards the buckle.


----------

